# Wyoming Moose 9/20



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

This is a bull I killed this weekend in Wyoming Area 20. I haven't scored him yet but I think he will net in the 120's. He is bigger than his score leads on. His single fronts hurt him quite a bit. I spent about 25 days in the field (scouting, bow and rifle) and this is be biggest bull I found. I am really pleased with him. Anyway, I thought I would let you guys see him.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull there. congrats on him.nice job


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the great trophy!
Think of how many people don't have a bullwinkle, at least you have a good one.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

nice bull!! What made you decide against a full head mount? Or Euro?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I would guess he caped him a skull capped it for a shoulder mount.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice moose torowy. Congrats

I heard the moose herd in Area 20, among others around the Snake, could be doing better. I used to hunt up Mosquito and Fall Creeks back when I used horses.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

nice bull dude. I wish i could have been there with you when you shot it. There's always next time...oh wait, probably not.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

blackbear said:


> nice bull!! What made you decide against a full head mount? Or Euro?


To do a head mount, don't you just leave all the meat and skin on it and bolt it onto your wall? :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, 25 days; that will be memorable!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good Job on your bull. Very Nice.


----------

